# FM thread?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Is there one ? i can't find it ...?


----------



## Jaberwock (Aug 22, 2012)

It seems you just started one.

I've been an FM investor for a couple of years, and it hurts to see the shares down below ten dollars.

However, the worst thing you can do is sell out at the bottom. FM has had a few problems which are beyond their control over the last year. Firstly was the mishandled and misunderstood changes to the Zambian tax system, then a general decline in copper prices and last month a shortage of electricity as a result of low rainfall last year in Zambia. The failure of the leach tank at Ravensthorpe did not help either.

These are all issue that have been, or will be resolved. Copper prices will rebound when supply comes off the market, as it will when some of the high cost mines start to curtail production.

So just hang in, be patient and wait for the down part of the cycle to play out. FM is a well managed company, with operations that are at the low end of the cost curve. It may take a while, but the share price will recover


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

OK... i thought there would have been a thread on FM. Anyway, I DON'T own any, and was wondering if now would be an opportunity to jump in? Thanks for comments, Jaberwock. Anyone else?


----------



## supperfly17 (Apr 18, 2012)

jargey3000 said:


> OK... i thought there would have been a thread on FM. Anyway, I DON'T own any, and was wondering if now would be an opportunity to jump in? Thanks for comments, Jaberwock. Anyone else?


Once again, noone really knows. Do what you are comfortable with. The price can go down to 0 or up to 100, noone knows.


----------

